
Show HN: Canny, collect and organize user feedback - a13n
https://medium.com/canny/introducing-canny-65998437e6eb
======
J-H
looks fantastic!

i had actually built something similar a few years ago, but ended up
abandoning it as I never quite had the time nor passion to see it through.

